# Safety harnesses



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I haven't hunted out of a treestand in years and the wife made me promise that if I was going to, I would use a harness. I am 6' 4" and about 300 lbs. Anyone used a harness they really liked? What are your favorites? 

I couldn't believe the price on some of these new harnesses. I guess you can't put a price on kissing your wife goodnight or being at your kids birthday party, but wow some of them are expensive.

Anyone have any brands they would suggest?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Check out Hunter Safety Systems (HSS)

I have the new ultr lite. Lightweight, easy on and off, no tangling. Affordable too.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The ones i saw from HSS were the vest type and over $100. I will try to look up this model and see if it is different.

Thanks


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have the ultra lite as well - http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/store/hss-ultra-lite.html

Easy to put on & easy to use, I think I paid around $90 for it last year.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I also use a HSS...I bought mine two years ago for $70. I believe it is the treestalker version. I haven't had any issues with it either. I am also a bigger guy (6'6'', 270lbs) and the vest fits fine. Sure, its a bit uncomfortable compared to not wearing one, but the pros definitely outweigh the cons.

Just keep in mind, having a vest will not completely save you, it will simply keep you from falling all of the way down. You will still need to make your way back to your stand or down the tree somehow...hanging by the safey harness could cut off the circulation in your legs if you hang too long. Keep a knife or a phone handy lol


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Im 5'10 280lbs..i have the HSS i have the reversable one. I love it. to me its not uncomfortable at all. Id suggest it to anyone. i really like the D ring on the back to use to drag a deer out with the strap they give you.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the HSS treestalker as well and im very happy with. Its very comfortable and fits nice. I trusted it enough this yr to hang completely by it hanging my stand 22' up and had no problems hope this helps and safe hunting


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If your looking to stay safe and not spend a fortune, buy a Summit Treestand (best in the business) and they all come with a free harness. Definately not a safety vest but it will save your life, which is the point right, and its free. If you just want to purchase the harness, I believe Summit sells them for around 30 bucks or so.

PS, Dont just use the harness when your in the stand. Use it when you are climbing in and out as well. I had a buddy come close to death after a fall last year as he was climbing out.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the HSS as well love it. it is really comfortable you can forget that you have it on.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looked up the HSS ultra lite and even it was $99.95. Just like an Earl Scheib paint job!


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

monster7 said:


> I also use a HSS...I bought mine two years ago for $70. I believe it is the treestalker version. I haven't had any issues with it either. I am also a bigger guy (6'6'', 270lbs) and the vest fits fine. Sure, its a bit uncomfortable compared to not wearing one, but the pros definitely outweigh the cons.
> 
> Just keep in mind, having a vest will not completely save you, it will simply keep you from falling all of the way down. You will still need to make your way back to your stand or down the tree somehow...hanging by the safey harness could cut off the circulation in your legs if you hang too long. Keep a knife or a phone handy lol


i just bought a tree spider live wire. it slowly lowers you down to the ground if you fall out of your stand. it is a one time use product but well worth the 50$ i pad. they have them on ebay for 39.99 with free shipping. check it out


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

http://treespidersafety.com/ 
but i bought mine on ebay. they have two sizes (weights), so pay attention if you buy one. the video is cool to watch . click on live wire. hope this helps


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I like this one: http://www.wingsupply.com/treestands-accessories/harnesses-restraints-vests/hunters-safety-system-black-ultra-lite-harness/
But I don't see a size.

This one's good to 300#.
http://www.eders.com/product.php?productid=171480

Little bit cheaper than Earl Shiebs.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> If your looking to stay safe and not spend a fortune, buy a Summit Treestand (best in the business) and they all come with a free harness. Definately not a safety vest but it will save your life, which is the point right, and its free. If you just want to purchase the harness, I believe Summit sells them for around 30 bucks or so.
> 
> PS, Dont just use the harness when your in the stand. Use it when you are climbing in and out as well. I had a buddy come close to death after a fall last year as he was climbing out.


I'm not sure this would help him save money..I assume he already has stands so he wouldn't need to spend several hundred for a stand and a free harness...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

monster7 said:


> I'm not sure this would help him save money..I assume he already has stands so he wouldn't need to spend several hundred for a stand and a free harness...


Well, your assuming just like I did so dont call me out when you did the same thing. He said he was just getting back into hunting and no where in his post did he mention he had allready purchased a stand. Hes shopping for a harness so he obviously plans to hunt from a stand. I'm assuming, just like you are assuming, that he is going to be buying a stand. Besides if you actually read my post that you quoted, you'll see that I mentioned if he didnt need the stand that I think the harness is available by itself. I'm just giving other suggestions to the OP who isnt you so mind your own. Thank you!!


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Dick Sporting Goods put all their remaining safety harnesses on clearance.
Just picked up a Muddy that weighs less than 2 lbs for $59.99 at the Westlake, OH store.
It is the complete package - harness, linesman rope, treestrap, suspension relief strap, and carabiners. Hunting strategies DVD and a window sticker too.
Pretty slick and very comfortable to wear. There is padding on the straps that go around the legs and the buckles are easy & quiet to connect.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, take this from someone who fell and lived to hunt another day. Here is what I use now and readily available and OSHA approved. I have a construction harness that any of your construction buds can supply. I have a bungee safety rope for fastening to a heavy 5/8" nylon rope that i tie or fasten to the tree above the stand and then fastened to the ground with a dog tie out. I attach my bungee to the rope with a rope grab that they use on the construction job. You can pick these up on Ebay and also I have seen some at bigger flee markets that sell construction safety equipment. You only need one rope grab because you can take it with you if you have more stand set ups. You leave your 5/8" rope tied at each stand site. This stuff is bullet proof and cost efficient. I also have a strap that I fasten to my harness at the waist which allows you to put your foot into it if you fall from your stand. The strap helps take the pressure off your body so you can get some control. I carry a screw in step in my pocket so I can get something to get my foot back on to get control. This is my setup and for information purpose only.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the harness that came with my summit climber..it will save you just the same as those $180 that are sold now....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't use to use a harness but when my son started using a climber and his wife started hunting with us in a climber I ordered some of those nice vest harnesses from cabelas. but none of us liked all the extra weight so we started using the harness that came with out summit stands. I had already threw my harness away so I had to get on ebay and buy myself a new harness. now we all use our harness and I feel much better knowing everybody is safe. you can usually find the summit harness on ebay pretty cheap. I think I paid about 15.00 for the one I have now.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Huntinbull said:


> I haven't hunted out of a treestand in years and the wife made me promise that if I was going to, I would use a harness. I am 6' 4" and about 300 lbs. Anyone used a harness they really liked? What are your favorites?
> 
> I couldn't believe the price on some of these new harnesses. I guess you can't put a price on kissing your wife goodnight or being at your kids birthday party, but wow some of them are expensive.
> 
> Anyone have any brands they would suggest?


I really like my Summit Seat of the Pants harness. Super comfy and well designed. Has some extras like sewn in suspension relief strap, linesman belt and bag that sorta contains it. Also has a bow holder and utility cord sewn in.

http://www.summitstands.com/harnesses

I have the Pro. Got it for $69 brand new on eBay from an archery shop in Cambridge or Coshocton, I forget.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

bowkdws said:


> Dick Sporting Goods put all their remaining safety harnesses on clearance.
> Just picked up a Muddy that weighs less than 2 lbs for $59.99 at the Westlake, OH store.
> It is the complete package - harness, linesman rope, treestrap, suspension relief strap, and carabiners. Hunting strategies DVD and a window sticker too.
> Pretty slick and very comfortable to wear. There is padding on the straps that go around the legs and the buckles are easy & quiet to connect.



If you want a good harness with deep discounts$ check out Dicks Sporting Goods right now. Thats a good deal on the Muddy. I might buy one. I have owned a HSS, Tree Spider, and the ones that come with the stands. They all have their pro and cons. If possible go and try them on, and if you don't like them return them (check the store policy 1st. I never had a problem as long as I had the receipt and tags were still on them)


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I really like my Summit Seat of the Pants harness. Super comfy and well designed. Has some extras like sewn in suspension relief strap, linesman belt and bag that sorta contains it. Also has a bow holder and utility cord sewn in.
> 
> http://www.summitstands.com/harnesses
> 
> I have the Pro. Got it for $69 brand new on eBay from an archery shop in Cambridge or Coshocton, I forget.


+1 to that i can put mine on in around 30 seconds you can even put it on sitting down. If im walking a long way and especially through brush i throw it in the pack and go


----------

